# Carbon fiber mirror covers



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

anybody seen these yet? i wouldnt buy them but interesting oem gm mod lol

https://accessories.chevrolet.com/p...-carbon-fiber-weave-84257080?categoryId=12001

$185


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

Way too expensive. Instead, a wrap can be done for a fraction of that price.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

but this is real carbon fiber not the cheap 3m vinyl crap


----------



## nightfallgrey2018 (Nov 15, 2017)

https://vvividshop.ca/

Much better quality than 3M.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

meh still fake lol


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

If you really wanna lose weight for racing, drop the passenger mirror altogether - much cheaper too


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

haha its not about losing weight just looks just weird chevy would make these for the cruze but not for my camaro? lol


----------

